# Can your Tiel talk..if so what?? :)



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

*Hi ya all, 

Does your Tiel talk?.....if so...then what??? 

My Frankie says....

"Hello Frank, frankie frankie, come on, hello baby! night night...be good! and hello Nick !" (my partner!!)

"what you doing? go to bed !! and "No!" (care of my younger son!) and the favourite is "awwwwwwww" followed by loads of kiss sounds!

loads more that I cant think of right now!!"

He also does combinations too like....."Hello big frank!" lol

He whilstles back to me when Im upstairs...like a kind of rally !

He laughs too....which makes us laugh and then makes him laugh even more!

He chutters to himself whilst sitting on the curtain pole or infront of the lounge mirror (standing on a box set of videos...I espcially use for him!!) lol

He mimics the magpies in the spruce outside too...and he is doing well with the recent thing ive taught him....the Macdonalds tune !!

He is also vocal sometimes with birdie chirps and others sounds !!


So come on....what does yours do...? I would love to know... 



*


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Mine says " Hello" (he has just started but he can do 16 tricks and I have had him for only 3 weeks now.) He is learning more and fast. Mine also whistles to me like a rally and laughs


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka says hello, pretty bird (from previous home), and whatcha doin?

he makes clicking noises, whistles random things that i have no clue where he got them from. and hes slowly learning pop goes the weasel. hes best at wolf whistling.


but the best he does is his gibberish talking. its talking but i dunno what the heck hes saying nor does he lol


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

aww....they just make ya laugh dont they?! I love to hear them chatting to themselves....and all sorts of words come out ! lol 

pop goes the weasel....theres a thought !! lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

very slow progress but oh well i dont mind. just so long as i dont have to hear him ever whistle kill bill. thats the most obnoxious thing to teach a tiel. id rather hear screaming all day than that


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

lol..i cant remember how that tune goes now !!!..


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

good lol i would never teach it to mine. its so repetitive. hoping to get tsuka singing whole song of pop goes the weasel but i guess either he cant pick it up properly or i have tonedeaf whistling skills. hes got the first 2 whistles down lol


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

On;y one of my birds speaks, and he only does that when he is scared. Jagger goes "pretty bird" when he gets really scared. I'm still trying to fix that. hahaha

The other's don't really speak. Except Isaac, he does alot of different tunes, that he picks up...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ive never heard of that, how strange lol


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

aww me too x at least he speaks tho !


----------



## Charliechuckles (May 6, 2010)

My tiels whistle the star wars tune and and only my 10month old says ''step up'' otherwise its just gibberish amongst them themselves and and mimicing one an other They both wolf whistle too, with a bunch of other little tunes they seem to have made up  

All Tiels are smart in some way, some are just so quick and eager to learn others just take thier time but isnt it just so rewarding when you teach them a trick or a tune and they repeat it back to you


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

Charliechuckles said:


> All Tiels are smart in some way, some are just so quick and eager to learn others just take thier time but isnt it just so rewarding when you teach them a trick or a tune and they repeat it back to you


Yes i agree with ya...they are eager to learn! the star wars theme....that takes some whislting for sure ! how lovely 

ps....lovely pic btw


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

He has had three owners (two others and me). I guess with his first owner, when he was scared they would say pretty bird, so I guess he learned to say that when he was scared. 

That's my theory...


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes its poss ! x


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Pumpkin so far is the only tiel that I own that talks so far.

He loves saying pretty birds. But, he also whistles. and does the charge theme. and he also loves giving kisses. I'm working on teaching my budgies, my tiel ziva and my new tiel sketch to talk slowly.


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jynxstorm said:


> and does the charge theme. and he also loves giving kisses. I'm working on teaching my budgies, my tiel ziva and my new tiel sketch to talk slowly.


I bet that sounds funny !! they sound a bundle of fun


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Ducky whistles 'charge', the wolf whistle, and the whistle for my dog lol. I'm trying to teach him to whistle the last part of 'Rocky Top', but so far he's only picked up the "woo!" part lol. He says 'ducky', 'duckybird', 'goodbird', and 'hey bird'. For awhile he said Dixie's name too. His noises are the funniest, though. He gurgles like a water faucet, clicks like keys on a keyboard, chirps like my phone tones, and rings like my phone too. His crazy noises are the funniest. I'm also trying to teach him "Go Chiefs!"


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

my Lucky  hasnt done anything yet lol :blink:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

maybe lucky is female? dally doesnt do anything either lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> maybe lucky is female? dally doesnt do anything either lol


I do often think that Lucky is a girl


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

lperry82 said:


> my Lucky  hasnt done anything yet lol :blink:


I feel for you because Sunny is the same---has not said ANYTHING yet or whistled any tunes and probably never will. NOTHING. ZILCH.  I am more and more convinced that Sunny is really a girl...which leads me to think---should I tell him(her)? Switch from "good boy" to "good girl"? Will he(she) now have a sexual identity crisis and in need of counselling??? Is there such a thing as "fid psychiatrist" that I can take Sunny to see? :rofl:


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine say "Hello", "I love you", "Good Morning", "Hi kisses", "What are you doing", and various other sounds haha.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Annie said:


> I feel for you because Sunny is the same---has not said ANYTHING yet or whistled any tunes and probably never will. NOTHING. ZILCH.  I am more and more convinced that Sunny is really a girl...which leads me to think---should I tell him(her)? Switch from "good boy" to "good girl"? Will he(she) now have a sexual identity crisis and in need of counselling??? Is there such a thing as "fid psychiatrist" that I can take Sunny to see? :rofl:


im pretty sure sunny is. from the pictures you sent, i noticed female features on a bird past the molt.... shes still got spots in the wings (noticed that in the one picture.) and her flanks and tail are still barred. im pretty sure shes female.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> im pretty sure sunny is. from the pictures you sent, i noticed female features on a bird past the molt.... shes still got spots in the wings (noticed that in the one picture.) and her flanks and tail are still barred. im pretty sure shes female.


Yikes. Now I have an identity crisis.  Don't know how to wrap my head around that Sunny is really a GIRL????? Should I start tying pink ribbons around her tail??? Give her Hello Kitty toys to play with??? Yikes. :lol:


----------



## liltiel (Sep 23, 2010)

In general, are cockatiels more likely to sing more than talking? I've been trying to teach him to say a certain phrase for a month now but , no success... But he is singing beautifully. Also one funny thing is that, he has copied the exact voice to sound of this other cockatiel we have whos always fighting with the others. So what happens is, I am tricked most of the time running down to the cage for any problems when all these scary sounds (screaming, crying, distress sounds, etc) is coming from one little guy


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tiels are more apt at whistling. few talk. most whistle.

and annie, female tiels are hardly different than males. just quieter. i find also less demanding and less jealousy lol


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> Mine say "Hello", "I love you", "Good Morning", "Hi kisses", "What are you doing", and various other sounds haha.


 aww....cherly! it sounds like he is well good and this talking business lol 

good for him....and you !


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> my Lucky  hasnt done anything yet lol :blink:


aww...how old is your tiel?.... theres loads of time!..dry your eyes!! lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

frankiefrankie said:


> aww...how old is your tiel?.... theres loads of time!..dry your eyes!! lol


He/she is 5 months old


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> He/she is 5 months old


aww..still young x Frankie started talking.......he hatched around early april last year....as i rung him with that years colour ! and started saying frankiefrankie in the august/september time. 

I dont know if it helps but having 2 young boys in the house....then 7 & 10 but they are loud and the home was always full of noise!!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie says "pretty baby," "sweet baby," "peekaboo," "thank you" and something that he hasn't quite got worked out clear enough to understand yet. He wolf whistles, does Beethoven's Fifth, a cardinal impersonation, the Andy Griffith theme and a couple of tunes he made up. He also sits there and chatters to himself quietly a lot, and might be saying almost anything when he's doing that and we just can't hear him well enough to tell what it is!  Of course, not ALL of his chatter is quiet. When he wants attention, you can't hear yourself think over it.  That sounds like he's yelling, "MEEEEEE! MEEEEE! MEEEEEEEEE!"


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

My Lutino Lenny is my most vocal tiel...He says Pretty Bird, LENNY LENNY...like he is yelling it, whatcha doin, mixes it up a bit and say pretty Lenny, Lenny pretty bird...He whistles the wolf whistle, come here whistle (like when you call a dog) the hello whistle, and chatters a lot to a sock...we do not know what he is saying but he goes on and on.

My newest addition is Snickers and he was found a couple of months ago and it seems like every week he starts a new sound...He does the come here whistle, some sort of annoying car alarm, a cat meowing, (I do not have a cat) previous owner must have had them. HE is doing the hello whistle right now and will not STOP :wacko:

Rambo whistle a little bit of the Andy Griffith song and wolf whistles...he gets very vocal when you have something white waving in front of him, found that out one day when I was clean poo off of my computer screen with a white napkin and he started singing and chirping and carrying on...it is so cute to watch this...I think it is some sort of mating call because he starts bobbing his head and doing a little dance too. 

Stormy is my girl and she makes the sweetest little chirps but just recently she is starting to get a lot more vocal at certain times of the day too


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

aww....they do sound so funny!.... 

My Frankie...loves the mirror and fed his reflection too !...yep...the head bobbing and dance is there too !......guess its the poser in them ! lol


----------

